# Raptor Talos II Lite, will be around POWER9 low-end Sforza.



## rigoletto@ (Aug 31, 2018)

Well, Rapor will bring a more affordable product built around the low-end Sforza, which  they will reveal at the OpenPOWER Summit in October:



> IBM POWER9 CPU (4-Core) - CP9M01
> 
> 4 cores per package
> 3.2GHz base / 3.8GHz turbo (WoF)
> ...



Based on information I _gathered_ around, their products are shipped with full schematics, the TDP numbers are the maximum ( apparently AMD/Intel inform the average one ), and they require no binary blobs. They also have a WIKI, where the processor datasheet can be downloaded, and more documentation in HERE.

IBM Sforza DOCUMENTATION.

This POWER9 stuff are becoming more and more interesting, we just need more support at the OS ( aka FreeBSD ) side ( do I already said I hate green mother boards? ); however I heard the POWER9 support is already on a _not that bad_ state.


----------



## ahriman (Sep 1, 2018)

More products for me to drool over ...


----------

